
Feedback for photo sharing and critique website - forbattleon
http://www.photoshares.xyz
======
jcr
If you want feedback on your project or startup, then you are much better off
doing a "Show HN" post so it is listed under "show" in the main top menu. The
rules for doing a "Show HN" post are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

If we're lucky, a moderator will notice and change the title of this
submission for you (i.e. turning it into a "Show HN" post).

The first thing I noticed when reading your site is this:

>" _There are also multiple premium features users can access after upgrading
their account (a one-time fee of $10 Canadian dollars)_ "

A one-time fee does not seem reasonable or viable for a business. For the long
term sustainability of your startup, use an annual fee.

Also, I did not see links to either your privacy policy or your terms of use.
At least some people will be concerned about copyright issues on their photos,
and how/where/when your site is able to use or promote them.

------
exolymph
How does your product solve this problem better than Flickr, DeviantArt, or
even Instagram? Do you plan to monetize through advertising?

